# Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+



## syntec88 (12. Mai 2019)

*Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir eine Synology DiskStation DS918+ angeschafft. Diese habe ich erstmal mit einer neuen 8 TB HDD-Platte des Modells Seagate IronWolf ausgestattet. 
Die DiskStation hat 2x125 GB SSDs für den Cache, sowie eine RAM-Erweiterung von 4 GB bekommen, sodass insgesamt 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung stehen. 

Das erstmal als grundlegende Vorab-Info zu meiner Hardware, um die es mir hier geht. Nun zu meinem Anliegen: 

Ich bin gerade dabei größere Datenmengen (ca. 4 TB) von meinem PC auf meine DiskStation (918+) zu übertragen. 
Zuerst wollte ich dies über WLAN umsetzen - hierzu sei gleich gesagt, dass mir die Nachteile von WLAN durchaus bewusst sind (dazu unten mehr). 
Dabei erreichte ich jedoch nur eine Geschwindigkeit von lächerlichen 3 MB/s. 

Ich verfüge übrigens über eine 100 MB/s Leitung für Downloads und 40 MB/s für Uploads. Und zum WLAN sei gesagt, dass ich in anderen Situationen locker auf 90 MB/s komme, die halt nur etwas stärker schwanken als bei LAN, wo es relativ konstant bei 98 MB/s bleibt. 

An dieser Stelle also meine erste Frage: Sind 3 MB/s über WLAN normal? Sollte man nicht mehr erwarten dürfen? 

Ich habe es zusätzlich von einem anderen Gerät (Notebook) probiert, aber dort das gleiche Ergebnis. Wenn ich die Übertragung direkt über LAN durchführe, komme ich auf ca. 30 MB/s. 
Das ist natürlich wesentlich besser als bei WLAN, aber auch hier hätte ich ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet. 

Hier meine aktuellen Einstellungen bei den Dateidiensten (SMB etc.): 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe übrigens schon jede Menge im Internet recherchiert, aber leider hat keine der genannten Maßnahmen bei mir geholfen. Folgendes habe ich bisher umgesetzt: 


- DiskStation bzw. die zugehörigen Ordner als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden und Übertragung der Dateien direkt im Windows Explorer statt über die Weboberfläche --> brachte keine nennenswerten Unterschiede

- Einstellungen im SMB-Dienst angepasst (siehe Screenshot) und dabei insb. den Verschlüsselungsübertragungsmodus deaktiviert --> keine Änderung

- andere LAN-Kabel getestet (CAT 5e und CAT 6)   --> kein Unterschied

- Nutzung von HTTP statt HTTPS, sowie Deaktivierung der automatischen Weiterleitung von HTTP an HTTPS --> kein Unterschied


Die folgenden Beobachtungen irritieren mich hierbei besonders: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr an den Screenshots erkennen könnt (rot eingerahmt) wird die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit im Dateiaufgaben-Monitor der DSM mit 2,9 MB/S (WLAN) bzw. 30,9 MB/S (LAN) angegeben wird, während im Windows Task-Manager 25,7 MB/s (WLAN) bzw. 280 MB/s (LAN) angegeben werden. 

Ich vermute mal, dass in der DSM die Netto-Übertragungsraten zu sehen sind, während ich im Task-Manager den Brutto-Wert sehe, richtig? Das würde aber bedeuten, dass ich hier 90% Overhead übertrage ..... 
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sollte der Unterschied nicht soo groß ausfallen, sondern eher bei 1:2 liegen was den Netto-Brutto-Vergleich angeht, aber hier haben wir eine Abweichung von 1:10. 

Ich vermute stark, dass es schon mal kein Hardware-Problem ist, sondern irgendwas mit den Einstellungen in der Software zu tun hat, aber komme wirklich nicht mehr weiter und wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar. 

Es geht mir hierbei im Wesentlichen um die beiden folgenden Fragen: 

*1. Sind die oben dargestellten Übertragungsraten im normalen Bereich? Oder sollte ich nicht mehr erwarten dürfen? 
Wenn ja, welche zusätzlichen Maßnahmen - neben den bereits oben genannten - kann ich noch ausprobieren, um eine schnellere Datenübertragung zu ermöglichen?

2. Sind die großen Abweichungen zwischen den Werten im Task-Manager (Windows) und den Dateiaufgaben-Monitor (DSM 6.x) normal? Und wenn ja, wodurch kommt der Unterschied zustande? *


Es scheint hier irgendwo ein Falschenhals versteckt zu sein, den ich gerade nicht finden kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, bin für jede Anregung dankbar! 


P.S.: Es ist überwiegend von Upload-Werten die Rede, also das Laden hin zu Synology DiskStation.


----------



## MatzeCB72 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+*

Wenn viele kleine Dateien übertragen werden, dann bricht die Transferrate natürlich ein. Hast du die Geschwindigkeit mal mit einem größeren File (z.B. eine DVD-ISO) getestet (und bitte per LAN, WLAN ist bei einem NAS immer ein Flaschenhals)? Ich erreiche sogar mit meinem "popeligen" Synology DS215j per LAN problemlos um die 110/80 MByte/s (Down/up) bei größeren Dateien.

Deine Internetleitung hat damit übrigens nichts zu tun. Die kommt nur zum Tragen, wenn du Dateien über das Internet von/zu deiner DS transferierst,


----------



## fotoman (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+*



> Das würde aber bedeuten, dass ich hier 90% Overhead übertrage


Nein, die Netzwerkkarte überträgt halt MBits/s, die DS misst aber in MByte/s. Einfach die Einheiten mal nicht durch einander werfen (Dein Internet liefert vermutlich auch keine 100 MByte/s). 2,9 MB/s (dürfte wohl MByte/s sein) sind 2,9*8=23,2 MBit/s (vermutlich Netto, also das, was die DS an Nutzdaten empfangen hat). Da im Netz auch noch Verwaltungsoverhead gesendet wird, kommt Windows dann halt auf Brutto 25,7 MBit/s, die über die Netzwerkkarte überrtagen werden.

Wenn ich 60 MB Bilder üebrtrage, komme ich schon nur mit viel Glück auf die volle Netzwerkleistung, mit 60 KB Bildern wäre ich schon von SSD zu SSD mit 3 MB/s froh gewesen. Packen, 7z übertragen und 7z entpacken war schneller .

Wie MatzeCB72 schon geschrieben hat, teste mal mit einer großen Datei (>100 MByte, eher > 1 GByte). Da solltest Du, falls die DS918+ nicht irgendwie seltsam konfiguriert ist (ich kenne mich mit SSD-Cache nicht aus) auf die volle Bandbreite des Netzwerks kommen. Bei mir sind das dann 100-112 MByte/s per GBit Lan oder 10-13 MByte/s per 300 MBit WLan (5 GHz und korrekt ausgerichteten Antennen).

Alternativ kannst Du auch mal testen, wie performant Du die selben Dateien vom PC zum Laptop übertragen kannst. Das müsste (auch mit Ramdisk in Quelle und Ziel) genauso langsam werden.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+*

1 Megabyte = 8 Megabit. 50 Megabyte pro Sekunde (50MB/s) = 400Megabit pro Sekunde (400MBit/s)

Das NAS ist hier ja gar nicht das Problem, da es soweit mir bekannt ja gar  kein WLAN hat, und deswegen auch hier sehr wahrscheinlich per LAN mit dem Router verbunden ist. Das Problem ist  also die Verbindung zwischen deinem PC und dem Router.

Wenn die DiskStation korrekt eingerichtet wurde, sollte die (nach Außen übertragene!) Transferrate der eingebauten Festplatte annähernd der maximal möglichen Transferrate entsprechen, die mit 1GBit bzw. 1GBit/s möglich sind - und hier ist bei Netto ca. 115MB/s (Megabyte pro Sekunde) Schluß. Mehr gibt ein Gbit-LAN nicht her. Wer mehr als diese ca. 115MB/s haben will, brauch ein 10GBit-LAN. (intern - also zb. zum Cache oder der CPU - erreicht die Platte natürlich eine deutlich höhere Geschwindigkeit)

Und 1GBit WLAN muß man auch erstmal haben, und dann kommt man Netto trotzdem lange noch nicht auf die erwähnten 115MB/s, einfach weil ein WLAN noch mal deutlich empfindlicher ist. Dazu kommt, wie schon erwähnt, dass die Dateigröße ebenfalls einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf die Transferrate hat. Kleine Dateien wie zb. Musikfiles, Textdateien oder Bilder usw. werden deutlich langsamer übertragen, als große Dateien wie zb. Filme, Images/Backups usw.

Um erkennen zu können ob die 30MB/s über LAN normal sind, muß man also erstmal wissen von welchem Quellgerät gelesen wurde (vielleicht einem alten Notebook mit lahmer HDD?), und um welche Dateien es sich gehandelt hat. Das Gleiche gilt für die Diagnose der WLAN-Geschwindigkeit, nur brauch man hier auch noch die Angaben zur Brutto-Geschwindigkeit des WLAN, dessen Aufbau (wo steht der Router und wo der PC, wie ist die Strecke dazwischen), und Beispielwerte aus der Vergangenheit (wie schnell war das WLAN bevor das NAS im Netzwerk war, wegen Störungen von außen).

In der Regel, wenn die Anbindung schnell genug ist (also 1GBit per LAN oder geschätzte 1,5GBit per WLAN) sollte die Festplatte - bis an die Grenze der erwähnten ca. 115MB/s - im NAS genau so eine Performance haben wie eingebaut in einem PC. Gerade in einem "Monster-NAS" wie dem 918+, welches mit den beiden LAN-Ausgängen gebündelt (Link Aggregation) sogar mit verschlüsselten Daten (sequentiell) 220MB/s Transferrate schafft. ^^


----------



## syntec88 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Ihr habt natürlich vollkommen Recht. Das eine sind Megabit und das andere Megabyte! Echt peinlich! Nicht, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Einheiten nicht kannte, aber es ist mir einfach nicht aufgefallen, dass unterschiedliche Einheiten dargestellt werden. Damit wäre Punkt 2 aber auf jeden Fall schon mal abgehakt.  Bleibt also nur noch Frage Nr. 1. 




MatzeCB72 schrieb:


> Wenn viele kleine Dateien übertragen werden, dann bricht die Transferrate natürlich ein. Hast du die Geschwindigkeit mal mit einem größeren File (z.B. eine DVD-ISO) getestet (und bitte per LAN, WLAN ist bei einem NAS immer ein Flaschenhals)? Ich erreiche sogar mit meinem "popeligen" Synology DS215j per LAN problemlos um die 110/80 MByte/s (Down/up) bei größeren Dateien.
> 
> Deine Internetleitung hat damit übrigens nichts zu tun. Die kommt nur zum Tragen, wenn du Dateien über das Internet von/zu deiner DS transferierst,



Ja, ich habe zum Testen der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Dummy-Files in verschiedenen Größen (1 MB, 100 MB, 1 GB, 10 GB) verwendet. Auf dem Screenshot oben ist gerade die Übertragung der 1 GB Datei zu sehen. 
Es gibt aber keine allzu großen Unterschiede ob es zahlreiche kleine Files oder ein größeres File ist.  Auch bei LAN komme ich nicht über die 30 MB/s - egal welche Dateigröße.



fotoman schrieb:


> Nein, die Netzwerkkarte überträgt halt MBits/s, die DS misst aber in MByte/s. Einfach die Einheiten mal nicht durch einander werfen (Dein Internet liefert vermutlich auch keine 100 MByte/s). 2,9 MB/s (dürfte wohl MByte/s sein) sind 2,9*8=23,2 MBit/s (vermutlich Netto, also das, was die DS an Nutzdaten empfangen hat). Da im Netz auch noch Verwaltungsoverhead gesendet wird, kommt Windows dann halt auf Brutto 25,7 MBit/s, die über die Netzwerkkarte überrtagen werden.
> 
> Wenn ich 60 MB Bilder üebrtrage, komme ich schon nur mit viel Glück auf die volle Netzwerkleistung, mit 60 KB Bildern wäre ich schon von SSD zu SSD mit 3 MB/s froh gewesen. Packen, 7z übertragen und 7z entpacken war schneller .
> 
> ...



Wie oben schon erwähnt. Auch bei größeren Dateien erreiche ich keine schnellere Übertragungsrate.



INU.ID schrieb:


> 1 Megabyte = 8 Megabit. 50 Megabyte pro Sekunde (50MB/s) = 400Megabit pro Sekunde (400MBit/s)
> 
> Das NAS ist hier ja gar nicht das Problem, da es soweit mir bekannt ja gar  kein WLAN hat, und deswegen auch hier sehr wahrscheinlich per LAN mit dem Router verbunden ist. Das Problem ist  also die Verbindung zwischen deinem PC und dem Router.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen. 

Zu deinen Fragen: Ja, das NAS hat selbst kein WLAN und ist über LAN mit dem Router verbunden. Der Router ist übrigens eine Fritz!Box 7560.  

Zum Quellgerät: Lenovo Thinkpad 460s mit  1TB SSD Platte, 20 GB RAM, i5 CPU usw. , also eigentlich schon ein starkes Teil. 

Zu den übertragenden Dateien: Auf den Screenshots war es gerade ein 1 GB Dummy File. Ich habe es auch mit kleineren und größeren Files getestet (siehe Kommentar weiter oben). Bei der Übertragung vieler kleiner Files ist er tatsächlich etwas langsamer (ca. 20-25 MB/s statt 30 MB/s) und schwankt auch stärker. Aber wie gesagt, über die 30 MB/s komme ich nicht, auch nicht mit großen Files von 10 GB. 

Zum WLAN: Wenn ich über WLAN von meinem PC aus größere Files aus dem Netz downloade, komme ich auf 90-98 Mbit/s (Brutto). Also ich komme hier tatsächlich auch über WLAN ziemlich nah den maximalen Wert, den meine Leitung bietet. Es schwankt halt nur bei WLAN stärker als bei LAN, was ja nicht verwunderlich ist. Diese Werte habe ich erreicht bevor das NAS ins Netzwerk gekommen ist und erreiche ich auch heute noch. Also das NAS hatte jetzt keinen Einfluss auf die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit der anderen Geräte (PC und Notebook).  Ich habe einen sehr guten WLAN-Empfang (alle Balken voll). Der Router steht ca. 4 Meter vom PC entfernt und es sind keine Wände oder andere Hindernisse dazwischen. 

Ja, ich hätte gerade über LAN auch etwas mehr erwartet.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+*



syntec88 schrieb:


> Zum Quellgerät: Lenovo Thinkpad 460s mit  1TB SSD Platte, 20 GB RAM, i5 CPU usw. , also eigentlich schon ein starkes Teil.
> ...
> Aber wie gesagt, über die 30 MB/s komme ich nicht, auch nicht mit großen Files von 10 GB.


Meiner Meinung nach liegt hier das Problem am Notebook, und nicht am Router, und noch weniger am NAS. Mehr als 30MB/s schafft ja schon das kleinste Synology-NAS.


> Zum WLAN: Wenn ich über WLAN von meinem PC aus größere Files aus dem Netz downloade, komme ich auf 90-98 Mbit/s (Brutto). Also ich komme hier tatsächlich auch über WLAN ziemlich nah den maximalen Wert, den meine Leitung bietet.


Was du wie schnell aus dem Internetz saugst spielt ja keine Rolle, da das NAS ja nicht im Netz, sondern in deinem LAN steht. Und 100MBit/s sind ja auch nur 12,5 MB/s.


> Ja, ich hätte gerade über LAN auch etwas mehr erwartet.


Wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher dass das Problem nicht der Router und noch weniger das NAS ist, sondern dass das Notebook, warum auch immer, nicht mehr als die von dir genannten 30MB/s über LAN schafft.

Ich hab auch eine FritzBox 7560, und selbst mein kleinstes und ältestes NAS (Synology DS214se) schafft - mit 2TB HDDs die ca. 10 Jahre alt sind - ganz locker mehr als 30MB/s.


----------



## syntec88 (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+*

Hallo zusammen, 

Also ich konnte das Problem mit langsamen LAN-Übertragung nun lösen. Scheint so, dass ich in Windows irgendwas falsch eingerichtet habe. Habe da alle eingebunden Netzwerklaufwerke, die zu meinen NAS gehören, nochmal entfernt und dann als Netzwerkaufadresse hinzugefügt (statt Netzwerklaufwerk einbinden) und jetzt klappt es! Keine Ahnung wo der Unterschied ist, vielleicht weiß es einer von euch ....? 
Jedenfalls komme ich jetzt auf durchschnittlich 115 MB/s, was ja knapp 1 Gbit/s entspricht. Hier mal die Testergebnisse mit LAN:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre also soweit schon mal geklärt. Habe es übrigens auch über den Webbrowser (DMS) probiert und komme da dann nur noch auf ca. 30 MB/s, also hat man bei HTTPS gerade mal ein Drittel der Performance gegenüber SMB. 
Soweit so gut, auch das ist verständlich für mich. 

Nun habe ich es nochmal über WLAN getestet. Also sonst alles gleich, d.h. SMB-Übertragungsprotokoll, gleiche Dateien usw. und siehe da, ich komme gerade mal auf 5 MB/s (also ca. 40 Mbit/s) .... 
Klar ist WLAN langsamer, aber so krass? Das sind 5 MB/s gegenüber 115 MB/s, wenn man alles andere gleich lässt und einfach nur WLAN mit LAN vergleicht (unten Testergebnisse). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man da aus eurer Sicht evtl. irgendwas machen, um mehr über WLAN rauszuholen? Am schlechten Funksignal wird es nicht liegen. Kann es da noch andere Flaschenhälse geben? 

Danke!


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit Synology DS918+*

Es kommt bei WLAN halt extrem auf die Signalqualität an. Wenn viele Geräte in der Nähe sind die funken, dann bricht der Speed total ein.
Ist das Laptop im 2,4 oder 5Ghz Band eingeloggt? Ich würde im Treiber auf jeden Fall mal einstellen das er 5 GHz bevorzugen soll. Über 2,4 bekommt man einfach nicht mehr, wenn noch andere Geräte in der Nähe sind.


----------

